# Prices



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Could anybody give me some receipt examples of grocery prices?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Losb7Algerie said:


> Could anybody give me some receipt examples of grocery prices?


Google is your friend. Type Cost of living in Portugal.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Go here............... very, very informative.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Toronto, Canada And Viseu, Portugal


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Or just go on the website for Continente


----------

